# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Программа для редктирования SRP

## mikh

На wilders security обнаружил ссылку на программу PGS (pretty good security). Насколько я понял, программа позволяет настраивать политики для приложений даже в Home версиях Windows, не ковыряясь руками в реестре. Описание программы впечатлило - http://mrwoojoo.com/PGS/PGS_HowTo.htm Однако здесь, на virusinfo, не нашел никакого упоминания о ней.  
 Может, кто-то из специалистов уже пробовал эту программу и составил о ней свои впечатления? А то не хочется экспериментировать с реестром, не обладая достаточной квалификацией, чтобы в случае необходимости все исправить.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

